# Single bottle display case?



## dshaneb (Mar 13, 2005)

My bottles are mostly ACL sodas which I have on regular bookcases and are not very valuable, but I do have one that is worth around $200.  It is a 7oz that is 8.5 inches tall by about 2.25 inches wide.  I was thinking of getting a single item display case like a lexan cover on a base to put it in and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what may work best?  I know they make cases for Beanie Baby? bears, maybe Barbie dolls?  I'm just wondering if anyone knows anything before I wander around the web for hours.

 Thanks,
 Shane


----------



## flasherr (Mar 13, 2005)

I would use one of the beanie or doll cases. You could also have one built with a light in it. I would like to see this bottle. What is it? you got my interest peaked please share a picture
 Brian


----------



## flasherr (Mar 13, 2005)

You could also get a domed case like they use on anniversary clocks and eggs Might look neat in there
 Brian


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Shane. I'm with Brian, a.k.a flassher. I think a dome would look cool. AND I'd love to see your bottle! I also collect and enjoy ACLs and that gives them all the 'value' they need. Some of us are trying to get a forum going for ACLs (see the thread in the Coke and ABM forum) and I'm sure your voice added to the chorus would be very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## dshaneb (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey people,

 I think my sister-in-law has some of the beanie cases, so I'll have to check those for fit.  Or maybe I'll run across an empty clock dome or some such thing.

 The bottle I'm referring to is a rare Barney and Alley Mountain Dew bottle in near mint condition!  Only a few little fleabites I could find.  Label is excellent.  The guy I bought it from acquired several of the large collectors bottles when they sold them and he sold this one on ebay.  Here is the ebay pic of my bottle, as I have yet to buy a digital camera:


----------

